# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Tintelende handen

## margaeen

Helaas heb ik niets kunnen vinden over tintelende handen.Hoop dat er iemand is die weet hoe dat komt en wat je er aan kunt doen.

Bij voorbaat mijn dank,margaeen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Margaeen,

Helaas is er niet superveel te vinden over tintelende handen, het enige wat ik heb kunnen vinden was dit: Slapende handen en tintelingen in de onderarm
Veel zwangere klagen over slapende handen en soms pijntintelingen in hand of onderarm. Deze klachten treden het meest 's nachts op, maar er zijn ook zwangere die er bij de dagelijkse werkzaamheden veel last van hebben.
De klachten worden veroorzaakt door vochtophoping in een tunneltje in de onderarm, waar alle zenuwen van de hand en vingers doorlopen.
Ook al houdt je ogenschijnlijk geen vocht vast, in de zwangerschap heb je altijd extra vocht in je lichaam. Het vocht in dit tunneltje zorgt ervoor dat de zenuwen bekneld raken en dit geeft klachten als tinteling, slapende hand en soms zelfs pijn waar je 's nachts wakker van wordt. Veel vrouwen klagen over verminderde kracht in de hand. Dit wordt het Carpale tunnelsyndroom genoemd.

Tips
Tip 1: Je kunt proberen de klachten teverminderen door een aantal keer per dag (zeker voor het slapengaan) 10 minuten met je hand in warm water vingeroefeningen te doen. Soms vermindert dit de klachten.
Tip 2: Ga niet op je 'zere' hand liggen en leg die arm bijvoorkeur iets hoger door hem bv. op een kussentje te leggen.
Na de bevalling verdwijnen de klachten meestal volledig. Dit kan wel enkele maanden duren.

Misschien heb je er iets aan? (Het gaat hier vooral over zwangeren, weet niet of je zwanger bent, maar denk dat het hetzelfde geldt voor niet zwangeren? Zeker weten doe ik het niet hoor, er is echt barweinig te vinden, helaas!)
Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Margaeen,

Het gebeurt wel vaker dat je tijdens de zwangerschap dit soort klachten krijgt doordat je 
hoeveelheid bloed en vocht veranderen.
Ik had het ook en ná de bevalling ook heel erg. Kon de fles amper vasthouden tijdens het voeden.
Het is het Carpaaltunnelsyndroom. Dat kan getest worden in het ziekenhuis via de huisarts.
Daarna heb ik een operatie gehad. Meestal begint ook de andere hand, bij mij is die na een paar jaar ook succesvol geopereerd.
Misschien dat ze het tegenwoordig onder plaatselijke verdoving doen. Bij mij is het al 30 jaar geleden. Het is al die tijd weggebleven. Wacht er niet te lang mee, het wordt alleen maar erger.

groet,
Annette

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Margaeen, 

Tintelende vingers en gevoel van sterkte is weg ,bij mij was het ook ,Carpaaltunnelsyndroom ; enkele jaren terug geopereerd 4,5 jaar terug ; de operatie is mislukt en er kan niets meer verder gebeuren , de uitleg chirurg was / te lang gewacht , ik kreeg zelfs electrische schokken wanneer hand iets wou grijpen of vingers strekte ; andere hand zou ook moeten gebeuren maar ik hou de boot af , de kiné zegt /dit heeft met je rugproblemen te maken en wervels, met niets anders . Operatie gebeurd onder plaatselijke verdoving en de pijnen vallen nog echt mede . 

Je ziet dat alles altijd niet vlot verloopt en misschien heb ik wel te lang mee rond gelopen voor ik een dokter raadpleegde, maar dan op dat ogenblik leek het hen nog niet dringend en nadien leek voor hun de operatie geslaagd tot enkele mnd. nadien dat ze terug tests deden , kwamen ze met een uitleg van te lang gewacht te hebben . :EEK!:  

WACHT NIET LANG EN RAADPLEEG EEN ARTS EN STA OP JE STREPEN. GRTJS 

LARA  :Smile:

----------

